# JD 4310 Tilt steering locked in in upmost position.



## Paul Stiles (Aug 7, 2019)

Tilt handle locked. Won't budge at all. 

I have removed the side covers, steering wheel, and everything else I can think of. I can't figure how to get the dash panel off the steering column. As they are interlocked. I do have a CD service manual ordered. Anyone have any idea on how this comes apart.


----------

